# Goldens born in March 2012



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Absolutely the most adorable puppies!! I would be so tempted to take one of those babies if I lived closer- I keep thinking that Goldens are better in pairs, and that my Winter needs a pal.


----------



## Thor (May 9, 2012)

Thor, born on the 8th of March 2012. 
Loves to watch lightning and howl at thunder.
Woof!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Thor is cute! Ella hasn't experienced either of those yet but I'm hoping she does ok. She loves to eat weeds that I've pulled out of the yard or landscape.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

Isla May!! Born March 29th 2012!! We barely made it in the March pack, but here we are! We are super happy to have our sweet girl, and can't wait to let the "fun" begin!! HAHA


----------



## reyesphile (Jun 2, 2012)

Platinum Bretania Ambassador (Hermes). Born March 28th 2012.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

reyesphile said:


> Platinum Bretania Ambassador (Hermes). Born March 28th 2012.


 
Awe! Our pups are only a day a part! How fun! Hermes is gorgeous!!


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think isla and Macy have the same birthday, march 29 too funny.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

mommyof5 said:


> I think isla and Macy have the same birthday, march 29 too funny.


Awe! Does that mean your pup is growing like crazy right now too? I keep freaking out! I swear she is bigger every morning!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

How is everybodies puppies doing? Ella has been losing her puppy teeth like crazy. I have noticed that she has really been chewing this week and biting harder. I'm wondering if it has to do with her teething. She is also getting so big! I can't believe how fast time is going.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Liberty was born March 14, 2012. She is also growing like crazy! I swear she grows overnight lol. She has lost the front puppy teeth already. No more are wiggling right now. Is anyone else finding the puppy is starting to test their boundaries? See what they can get away with?


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

*What does your puppy weigh?*

Libby was born March 14 and she is already 40 lbs. I think she's going to be a big girl!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Riley born March 19, 2012*

I just found this section. Riley Cooper was born on March 19, 2012 in Mississippi. He came home to us om May 6th. He's a sweet, mischeivous pup. He's in Puppy Kindergarten and will graduate on Tuesday. 

We weighed Riley about two weeks ago and he weighed 46 pounds. I'll have an actual next week when we go to the vet. Riley is going to be a big boy! He's feet are bigger than my adult Golden and my adult Lab. He's taking after his daddy Tanner who is a big beautiful boy.

I have added some photos of Riley from the day we brought him home until last week.


----------



## OurFaith (Aug 18, 2012)

*Faith ~ March 20, 2012*

Faith came home with us at 4 months, the last of two from her litter, though I don't know how she lasted that long - she is WONDERFUL! She is the third Golden we've had, but she is my first Golden puppy. 

We've found two of Faith's baby teeth this week, and she's gnawing like crazy poor girl. She is wicked smart and absolutely loves everyone, especially kids and other dogs. We had some tummy issues that appear to have finally subsided, but as a result, she's 30 lbs (relatively light weight for 5 months), but she is gaining quickly now that we've resolved her upset stomach. 

She had no training when we brought her home but she now sits, lies down, shakes, finds us when we are missing , and is nearly completely house trained. Glad to be a part of such great company for birth month/year. All the pups pictured are gorgeous!

All Best,
Our Faith
My little dog -- a heartbeat at my feet. ~ Edith Wharton


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My Jade was born March 22, 2012. He is such a love. He is my first boy and I am just in love with him. I actually didn't plan on getting a puppy at all this year. I wanted to wait until I graduate, but I had been in contact with my breeder and I fell in love with the litter's pedigree when switched to a different stud dog for the sire. This was going to be Jade's dam's last try to conceive since she was 8.5 years old at the time of the breeding. Chex (Jade's dam) had her first litter (and only litter since Jade's litter) 5 years previously. The breeders had tried to breed Chex for a second litter in the years to follow, but she just wouldn't take. The breeder's chose a younger stud dog for Chex this time. Jade's sire is a handsome 2-year-old male with all health clearances. He is a fabulous worker in the field and has an outstanding field pedigree. Chex has her MACH, SH, CD, VCX, WCX, and CCA. She became an outstanding dam with her first litter. I wanted my next puppy to be an excellent agility prospect, so I knew this was the litter for me. The breeders chose to breed Chex's daughter that they kept from the first litter as well for her first litter. They just knew one of the girls would get pregnant. As luck would have it, the ultrasounds showed that BOTH girls were pregnant about a month later. The two girls whelped within 2 days of each other for a total of 13 puppies!!

Jade is turning out to be everything that I asked for and more. He is incredibly patient, does not stress over anything, very confident, extremely birdy, and I think he is pretty darn intelligent. I have started teaching basic obedience and he is in an agility foundations class. Jade had his first field lesson on Saturday and he rocked it! I just love this boy.


----------



## Gracie'sMom (Jul 6, 2012)

My Gracie is a March 2nd pup from Meggan at Grinning Goldens. Her mom is Jelly and sire is Lycinan's Sport. She is about 40lbs now and is a cream beauty. She loves to swim! She is definitely testing boundaries, especially if we take her on trips.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gracie is a cutie! I am so used to seeing my dark Golden puppy Jade. We have no light Goldens around here! I am so lucky that Jade is not testing me at all yet. He is fabulous in the mountains when we go on hikes. He gallops ahead, but frequently doubles back to check up on us. If I call, "Where's my puppy?", Jade comes flying down the trail towards me! And Jade loves to swim as well! 

What kinds of outdoor activities are you all doing to keep your puppies in shape? We frequently hike in the mountains, as I live in Colorado. We go for a nice walk around the park in the morning. We are also in an agility foundations class. Jade gets to go swimming as well if we happen to run into any creeks or ponds on our hikes. He had an absolute blast in the creek after his first hunting lesson on Saturday!


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

My little Darby was born on March 15th, just before St. Patrick's Day, hence the Irish name. He is such a sweetie and growing like a weed!


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

My buddy was born March 16, 2012.


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Turbo was born march 1


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kdurrett (Nov 29, 2011)

Could anyone post pictures of the march puppies as they look today. My puppy is in an awkward stage and just wondering how common that is at this age


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll post some pictures from about 1-2 weeks ago. Going through an awkward stage right now is completely normal. My pup is ALL legs!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok here they are. These are all from hiking in the mountains.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

*Riley Today*

Riley at 6Mo. and a few day old.


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Alfa is born in 1 March in Hong Kong. My first doggy. An adorable golden puppy!


----------



## OurFaith (Aug 18, 2012)

*Faith, born March 20th*

All these March pups are gorgeous! Faith was born March 20th and she is 50 lbs as of 10 minutes ago.  She is about 20.5" high at her withers. She is a ball of happiness. All the time. Wicked smart, too.


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

*Feeding?*

Our Raegan is nine months, March 19th, and starting to gain a little too much weight. When are you cutting them back to one meal a day and how much are you feeding them? She is still getting puppy food but I think it should be once a day. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Reagan's mom... Your pup was born the same day as mine. You seem to be having the opposite problem I'm having. My Riley doesn't want to eat. I feed him twice a day 1 cup each feeding and I'm lucky if he eats one of his meals. He's thin and I'm thinking of switching him to adult food to see if that makes a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Our Phoebe was born March 29, 2012
Wish I had had this forum from day one or before!
At nine months she is a total brat. Definitely fits the teenager descriptions other members have offered. Her saving grace is that she has retained her sweetness and unconditional love for us. 
I'm going to try to post a couple of pictures.
Dale
Well, we have a puppy one and the most recent is her Christmas picture which is my avatar.


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it's official 10 1/2 months old and we lovingly refer to her as our "little fatty". Went to the vets on Friday, she weighs 60 lbs. Did not realize we should have switched her to adult food around 7 months. Started new food yesterday, seems to be okay with her, of course anything would be. Gotta love her!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Raegan's Mom said:


> Well, it's official 10 1/2 months old and we lovingly refer to her as our "little fatty". Went to the vets on Friday, she weighs 60 lbs. Did not realize we should have switched her to adult food around 7 months. Started new food yesterday, seems to be okay with her, of course anything would be. Gotta love her!


I think Phoebe is about 65 pounds. I don't see her as too heavy, though. I believe we switched her to adult food at around 6 months. 
Would love to see pictures of Raegan!
Dale


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

*Pictures*

Hope this worked!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my! She is stunning!
I know she must bring you much joy!
Love her! Thank you for sharing! 
Dale


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you. She is a great dog, although she does have her moments!:doh: She can be soooo good and soooo bad. Would not want to be without her.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Had to share this most recent head shot of my girl.
I'm a sucker for this face!:wavey:
Dale


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

*March 2012 females 1st Heat?*

We have been waiting for Phoebe's first heat. 
Wondering if any of the 3/2012 families have experienced it yet. 
The breeder told us the mom's first cycle was between 10-11 months.
Phoebe was born Match 29. We keep thinking any day......
Thanks
Dale


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

*First Heat*

Alfa started the first heat two weeks ago! Now is closing to the end. :wave:


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's Maddie. Her birthday is March also.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah, well! Guess what we got for Valentines Day?
Phoebe is now in her first heat!
Lovely!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

*First heat! God help us!*

I thought I was prepared for this. God knows we've been anticipating it.
My bed looks like someone was murdered in it. Because, dontcha know, it's her favorite place to sleep & snuggle.
DH brought home the doggie diapers with pads.
She ate the pad! I give up! 
She is fine sleeping in her crate at night, but hates being in there during the day, especially when we are home. I've been following her around with my floor cleaner and a sponge! 
Next, I'm sure the neighborhood delinquents will be camped out on the front porch any day now! Grrrrrr
That said she looks at me like,
"Mom! What's going on with me? I don't like it!" 
Well,I don't like it either, sweetie.
Okay, I'm done.
Dale


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

*First Heat*

Alfa didn't like her first heat as well. She appeared so uncomfortable and somewhat scary... and her mood was a bit low and was less playful than before.

After the season she appears more calm and mature now! Alfa has become a young lady and not a crazy kid anymore!


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

We had Raegan neutered at 6 months - so no first heat for us.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

macytong said:


> Alfa didn't like her first heat as well. She appeared so uncomfortable and somewhat scary... and her mood was a bit low and was less playful than before.
> 
> After the season she appears more calm and mature now! Alfa has become a young lady and not a crazy kid anymore!


So glad to hear this! It's what I am hoping for Phoebe. 
After hip replacement at 7 months, having her spayed was not something I was willing to put her through. She was just getting back to her crazy self when Mother Nature gave us something new to deal with.
Remind me why I have a female....oh yes! Because I love her so much!
This too shall pass!
Dale


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Alfa & Raegan are so beautiful!


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! Phoebe is gorgeous too. I like your head shoot photo. It's hard to take such a good pic from them... they always keep moving.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wondering - if we would have let her go through her first heat would she be calmer now? She has started to calm down a bit, but when we have people in the house she is not use to, she is crazy.


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Alfa is in blue during the season. After the heat she's now gradually becoming more active but never as crazy as before. I'm not sure it is because of the hormonal effect or just she's getting mature especially after she's done the obedience training... as all things going on at the same time.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What gorgeous pics of Alfa!
I love her smile!

Phoebe is about midway through her first heat. She is still a wild child just not quite as continuous as before. She is sleeping lots. BUT, let someone ring the doorbell and all holy hell breaks loose! If the visitor makes it past the threshold Phoebe does a happy dance all around them--it is embarrassing. I hold her, but I swear her butt wiggles so much it is hard to hold on to her!
Dale


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Dale. She's a beautiful golden for sure and she's a big size one. She's now 71 pounds (32kg) and she'll have her 1 year birthday 2 days later. I'm not sure whether she's continue to grow but I hope not. I'm afraid that she'll become overweight that's not good for her hips.

Recently I'm also thinking of switching to an adult diet as she's still on vet prescription diet for puppy. Actually I'm thinking switching her to raw diet so I started another thread to collect opinions from that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

*One year old!*

Happy Birthday to our beautiful Raegan! One year old today.



:


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Raegan!
Phoebe's is coming up soon!
Hard to believe it has been a year, isn't it?
Congratulations o all!
Dale


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

HAppy birthday Raegan 

You and Pixie share the same birth day! She is also 1 today YAY

Our little babys are growing up


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Belated happy birthday to Raegan.
Alfa has passed her 1st year birthday on 1st March. She's a big size girl now weighted 74 lbs.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I just love Alfa! She s sooo pretty!
Happy belated birthday, Alfa girl!


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to our March babies! They are all so adorable!


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday to all March 2012 Golden!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Raegan's Mom (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, we took the plunge - 

1 - left her crate open when we weren't home - still confined to kitchen
2 - let her roam free
3 - took down crate and gates 

She now has total free range and I think it was the best thing we did. She seems to be calmer. Funny - she loves to sleep in our master bathroom - floor stays cool. Go figure.


----------



## GoldenBoyHeathcliff (Jun 18, 2012)

*An extended birthday season!*

Heathcliff was born on March 20 2012. Here he is a year later. Getting him was one of the best decisions my husband and I have ever made. We never thought we would love him this much


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations!And
Happy Birthday Heathcliff!
What a beautiful boy !
I totally understand about the love....
they certainly have a way of capturing your heart...completely!
Welcome,
Dale


----------



## reyesphile (Jun 2, 2012)

Hermes... son of Dior des Jardins D'Epona and grandson of the great Zampanzar Tam Tam Go.

- Young Champion of Russia.
- Young Champion of Russian National Breed Club.


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Raegan's Mom said:


> Well, we took the plunge -
> 
> 1 - left her crate open when we weren't home - still confined to kitchen
> 2 - let her roam free
> ...


Alfa is still staying inside the crate at night and when she's alone in the house. Other times she's free to roam.

It's also very tempting for me to take down the crate... can't decide yet.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Her latest pic!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn (Mar 16, 2013)

Today is the day I get to pick up my little Sophie! She's 7 weeks old and I'm so excited. The clock seems to be moving in slow motion, hurry up!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Alfa is one of my favorite March 12
Goldens,
Well, heck I love them all!
We.have some pretty furbabies, don't we?


----------



## macytong (Jun 28, 2012)

Alfa has been with us for just over a year! This is the snapshot of her growth.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the latest picture of Riley. He was born March 19, 2012









This is Riley a few days after we picked him up from the breeder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

